
WorkFlowy – A simpler way to organize your work - amirmasoudabdol
https://workflowy.com
======
dmullet
If you're considering outliner software, like Workflowy, you should also take
a look at DynaList:

[https://dynalist.io/](https://dynalist.io/)

------
onyva
Parts of the ui look very much like roam research’s, though I’m assuming
WorkFlowy predates it...

